# hi



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

hi... me again.. still wanna asking..
how about this birds?? is it homer???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi nizamo.

Not sure..the pics are so dark. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like homers to me


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> Looks like homers to me


ditto..........


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Not a homer some sort of mix. Note the feathered legs.


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*to grim..*

homer no feather legs??? ok thanks.. by the the blue black?? looks like homer right???


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well there is no way to be sure with out background on the bird. I would never buy a bird labeled as a homer that is being kept with mixed birds especially if the seller doesn't even know what they are. 

Are there any racing people in your area who could help you get true homing pigeons?


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

i think i cannot find anyone who have homer here.. but i want find homer even a pair.. here, malaysia i never find or here people race pigeon.. but i wanna keep homer. i only has a pair of taiwan homer.. do not know the bird are very good flyer or not.. last week they lays 2 eggs but somehow the eggs missing.. huhuhu.. but, i can find german beauty homer, lahore, giant runt, modena.. all of that are fancy pigeon.. i dont want it.. i want the racing pigeon... huhuhuh.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

This guy is in Malaysia and has racer's as well.

http://www.freewebs.com/greatindianz/pigeons.htm


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

thanks.. i know him.. i had meet him last month.. he have many type of pigeon.. mostly show pigeon..he also got american treton homer breed but his bird not so beautiful. actually he do not have a lot of bird.. need to wait until his old bird lays egg and then he sell the youngest.. so need time to wait his homer.. by the thanks lot..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

nizamo, I just want to welcome you to the forum - hope you can get your homer.

My main reason for writing is to tell you how lucky you are to live in Malaysia. I have never been there but I communicate with a member on another forum who sends me beautiful pictures of birds native to Malaysia and all the beautiful scenery. It looks like paradise.


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*holla*

do no what breed.. huhuhu


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just a guess ....some type of tumbler homer mix.....hope you can find out


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Im thinking it would be alot easier to ask the person who you bought them from to find out for sure otherwise its really hard to tell for sure


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

*Not homers*

The white looking one is not a homer, the other one is a homer mix.


----------

